# Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?



## palme98 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne ein Schlauchboot zulegen um bei uns an der schönen Ruhr oder am Baldeneysee mal ein wenig rumzudüsen und zu angeln.
Das Boot sollte so knapp 3m lang sein, und wenn mögl. einen kleinen Motor haben. Kann mir vllt jemand einen Laden empfehlen. Alles zusammen sollte so max bei 1300€ liegen, wäre nett wenn jemand ein paar Tipps für mich hat..


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo palme!
Dein Budget ist gut, da bekommst du was vernünftiges!

Schau dir mal z.B. dieses Boot an:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...70-Schlauchboot-GRUeN-Sondermodell--1462.html

oder dieses 

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...te/SolidMarine-SM-320-Schlauchboot--1350.html 

und dann halt noch ein entsprechender E-Motor dazu. Die Ruhr kenne ich leider nicht, weshalb ich dir nicht sagen kann, wie stark der Motor sein muss/soll.

Wie willst du das Schlauchboot denn transportieren?
Denk evtl. auch noch an eine Elektropumpe.. ist bei größeren Booten ne dankbare Sache


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Soll es Elekto- oder ein Verbrennungsmotor sein? Wenn es letzteres sein soll dann schau doch mal hier
Die haben aber auch noch andere Modelle.


----------



## palme98 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Die sehen schon nicht schlecht aus!

So etwas in etwa habe ich mir ausgesucht
http://www.bootdepot.de/1282-Boote/...e/332-Motorboote-Tender/3166-ST-320-W-HF.html

evtl. kennst du ja noch ein paar alternativen... 

also Transport-technisch muss das irgednwie in mein Honda Civic, also jedesmal auf- und abbauen angesagt!

meinst du für 1300,-€ bekommt man nicht auch was mit einem Benzin Motor?
Würde mir das allerdings vor dem Kauf gerne anschauen, also würde ungern was online bestellen.


----------



## Gummischuh (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Bei 1300 würde ich gebraucht kaufen. Irgend ein Markenteil.....DSB, Zodiac, Bombard etc.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Sowohl Thomas Schlageter als auch Compass haben Ladengeschäfte in denen man sich die Artikel anschauen kann.


----------



## Brikz83 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ist vielleicht ein Preiskategorie unter den Vorschlägen, aber ich fahre dieses Schlauchi in MV auf allen Seen und der Warnow 
http://www.alpuna.de/product_info.php?cPath=85_75&products_id=302
mal mit E -Motor mal mit 3,5 PS zweitakter....finde es für den Preis echt Spitze. Hat halt etwas kleiner Abmaße aber für zwei Leute reichts Digge....durch den Hochdruckboden verringern sich natürlich die Packmaße erheblich. 

überhaupt macht alpuna wirklich gute günstige Boote ein Kumpel fährt eins mit Festrumpf und ist voll zufrieden (klinge ich eigentlich wie ein vertreter?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes)


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



> also Transport-technisch muss das irgednwie in mein Honda Civic, also jedesmal auf- und abbauen angesagt!



Dann auf jeden Fall ne Elektro-Luftpumpe... 

und dann sind wir schon beim nächsten Punkt: Boden
Ein Aluboden ist ne geile Sache, aber den jedes mal "aufzubauen"... da kann man schnell die Lust dran verlieren... insbesondere dann wenn man alleine ist.

Ob Elektro oder Verbrenner musste natürlich selber wissen - kommt auch immer drauf an, was auf den enstprechenden Gewässern erlaubt ist... 

Willst du alleine angeln, oder hast du immer einen Mitfahrer dabei... man darf das Gewicht der Schlauchboote nämlich auch nicht unterschätzen...


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ein Festrumpfschlauchboot wäre natürlich auch eine schöne Sache, gerade was Sicherheit angeht.
Leider ist das Problem dann das Packmaß.


----------



## palme98 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

also die boote von alpuna gefallen mir, die find ich schonmal recht gut.

Festrumpfboden wird denk ich mal für mein auto zu sperrig sein, muss ja auch noch die angel klamotten und freundin irgednwie mitnehmen.
außerdem find ich`s gar nicht so übel wenn der boden was weicher ist ;-)

Also Benzinmotoren sind auf jedenfall erlaubt bei uns.
Elektrische Pumpe ist auch n guter Tipp!!


danke euch schonmal!


----------



## palme98 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

so, ich habe mich zu 99,9% entschieden...

http://www.bootdepot.de/1282-Boote/...roundmarin-AS-320-Budget-+-Mercury-F-5-M.html

ich glaube fester Boden (hier aus so zusammenschiebbare Aluminiumplatten) sind doch recht vorteilhaft. 

mal schauen, vllt hat der Händler ja beim Kauf einen guten Tag und legt noch eine elektrische Pumpe dazu..

danke schön nochmal für die Tipps!


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,
ja , passt schon , hast sicher deinen Spaß damit.
Wenn du mehr Infos zu Schlaubooten benötigst kannst mal hier ins Schlauchbootforum schauen.
http://schlauchboot-online.at/
Gruß Udo


----------



## Notung (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo,
wenn dann kaufe dir ein Lodestar oder Zodiac.
Alles andere ist Schrott. Wenn du es lange haben möchtest.
Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn dann kaufe dir ein Lodestar oder Zodiac.
> Alles andere ist Schrott. Wenn du es lange haben möchtest.
> Gruß



Hi,
schau mal ins Schlauchbootforum , Zodiac hat sehr oft Probleme mit den Ventilen , ansonsten gute Boote , hatte auch schon mal das Zodiac Zoom 340 .
Es gibt eine Reihe anderer Marken die durchaus sehr gut sind 
Ich fahre ein Grand , ja noch nie etwas von gehört :q , bin damit ca. 120 - 150 Tage im Jahr auf dem Wasser , mit dem Boot hatte ich noch keinerlei Probleme.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Notung (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schau mal ins Schlauchbootforum , Zodiac hat sehr oft Probleme mit den Ventilen , ansonsten gute Boote , hatte auch schon mal das Zodiac Zoom 340 .
> Es gibt eine Reihe anderer Marken die durchaus sehr gut sind
> Ich fahre ein Grand , ja noch nie etwas von gehört :q , bin damit ca. 120 - 150 Tage im Jahr auf dem Wasser , mit dem Boot hatte ich noch keinerlei Probleme.
> Gruß Udo



Ich würde immer wieder Lodestar kaufen,
alleine schon das die Ventiele nicht verklebt sondern geschraubt sind.
Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Notung schrieb:


> Ich würde immer wieder Lodestar kaufen,
> Gruß



Ich hätte da lieber ein Zar 53 :q , kann ich mir aber leider nicht leisten 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Brikz83 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn dann kaufe dir ein Lodestar oder Zodiac.
> Alles andere ist Schrott. Wenn du es lange haben möchtest.
> Gruß



Na das ist ja mal wieder ein sehr objektiver Beitrag, #d
solche Aussagen machen es dem Fragensteller bestimmt einfacher sich zu entscheiden. Dann schmeiß ich mein Boot das ich seit Jahren ohne Probleme fahre wohl lieber weg, schließlich muss es ja schrott sein. |kopfkrat
man man man


----------



## palme98 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

hehe, naja ich glaub das ist wie mit automarken, da hat jeder so seine pers. vorlieben.. 

ich war am Wochenende mal in 2 Geschäften und habe mal ein bisschen verglichen..

das hier hat mir der Verkäufer ans Herz gelegt, allerdings als 2,60m Variante und 5PS Merkury für 1300,-€
http://www.awn.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=901165&position=5&anzahl_treffer=8

und dieses bei Pieper..
mit Merkury 5Ps Motor für 1700,-€
http://www.bootdepot.de/1282-Boote/...-Allroundmarin-AS-320-Budget-Sonderpreis.html

Das hier finde ich auch sehr gut, grad zum angeln bestimmt klasse!
http://zeepter.de/Schlauchboote-300...auchboot-300cm-Grün-Schwarz-Aluboden::10.html
Allerdings sprechen ein paar Sachen in meinen Augen dagegen:
1. finde keinen Vertriebshändler. Online möchte ich so teure Sachen nicht bestellen, da ich gerne auch einen Anlaufpunkt habe falls ich mal etwas nachkaufen/reparieren etc lassen möchte.
2. ich brauche noch einen Motor, wenn ich Boot und Motor in einem Paket kaufe bekomme ich noch einen Rabatt von ca 100€.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,
260 ist zu klein .
Wenn du etwas mit an Gerät mit ins Boot nimmst kannst du dich nicht mehr bewegen.
Zumal kannste damit nie mal jemanden mitnehmen.
Schau das du so lang wie möglich kaufst , immer unter der Voraussetzung du bekommst das Gesamtpaket noch im Auto untergebracht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## palme98 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

jo, habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
außerdem stört mich dieser Lattenboden, wär ja blöd wenn doch mal n dicker anbeißt und man fliegt ins wasser weil man nicht vernünftig stehen kann...
Naja, ich freue mich jedenfalls schon aufs Bootfahren!

Hoffe das Wetter spielt noch mit, sonst muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen wie ich mein Schirmzelt am Boot festmache..
(Durch den Boden stechen wär ja uncool ;-)


----------



## Brikz83 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Also Nummer 2 ist denke ich das beste von den dreien, Nummer eins wie schon gesagt ist zu kurz 
(3 Meter sollten doch minimum sein).
Nummer 3 sieht zwar gut aus ich finde aber die U-Form der Front ungünstig besser ist doch die V-Variante wie bei 2


----------

